# Striptease



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.worktobejudged.com/strippause/peca.html

Alan


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Great! Made me and SWMBO laugh.


Thanks, Alan.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

how do you get rid of the little man . . . :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Reminded me of Lady p.











40 years ago
Dave p


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

And me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How does one disable the RWD button? :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> And me :lol: :lol: :lol:


she did have a good fan club.
Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

TEASE is the word......  

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Reminded me of Lady p.
> 
> 40 years ago
> Dave p


Don't tell Lady P..... Christmas could be difficult to see through swollen eyelids :lol: 
Alan


----------

